# Rizla



## vawn

my cat, she was 16 organ failure i put her down at the vets last night just after 6
now i gotta go bury her


----------



## samurai

Sorry for your loss, she was very pretty. RIP Rizla :grouphug:


----------



## bubblescook

samurai said:


> Sorry for your loss, she was very pretty. RIP Rizla :grouphug:


Awwwwwww thnx x


----------



## skyepuppy

rizla was a true cat and i grow up with her 
rest in peace darling


----------



## skyepuppy

love u riz


----------



## norfendz

my beardy is called rizzla, sorry bout ur riz


----------



## skyepuppy

thank everyone it means a lot


----------



## reptileman99

i am so sorry for your loss i know it is horrible to lose a animal my macaw had a heart attack a while and i had him for years


----------



## Guest

She looks stunning on that pic, sorry she is no longer with us


----------



## skyepuppy

thank u she was my babby


----------



## skyepuppy

we painted pebbles for her grave the other day. it has been six months and we still miss her


----------



## skyepuppy

still miss her we will never seper me and her. R.I.P :grouphug::flrt:


----------



## Holly12

So sorry for your lost it is so hard when we lose a pet my thoughts are with you here is a big hug from too you. :grouphug:


----------



## PESKY

sorry to hear about your cat, thats such a shame. i noticed the thread as my blue tongued skink is called rizla

rip rizla


----------



## wilson1983

really sorry for your loss!!


----------

